# Exoterra rainforest heat mat



## SoFarSoGood (Sep 11, 2011)

Is this able to achieve temperatures for leopard geckos?


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

SoFarSoGood said:


> Is this able to achieve temperatures for leopard geckos?


Heatwave Rainforest Mat

From the description there i wouldn't have thought so. But i've had no experiance with it, you would be better off getting a Pro Rep or Habistat heat mat.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

SoFarSoGood said:


> Is this able to achieve temperatures for leopard geckos?


I don't have experience with the rainforest ones, but I do have an Exo Terra Desert Heat Mat, and it reaches temps perfectly fine... perhaps look at one of those instead?


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

theyre pants to put it straight :lol2: stick to a habistat/pro rep one


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

emmilllyyy said:


> theyre pants to put it straight :lol2: stick to a habistat/pro rep one


The desert ones aren't  At least from my POV lol, used one for nearly 2 years now and can't fault the thing!


----------

